# My Lily Seeing New Vet Today..problems again



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My Lily continued to get better and this morning the loose stools started again only 4 days after finishing the Flagyl. I have been giving her small meals, soaking her food in digestive enzymes, and started her back on the Proviable(prebiotic/probiotic) 1 capsule per day. I'm so frustrated and worried. :crying 2: We have an appointment at 10:30am with our new vet who is also an internist and I will bring all Lily's tests with me. Please pray for my sweet girl and that they can figure out what is wrong. They do have ultrasound equipment, so we may do that..don't know... I am going to try and get a urine sample to see if she is losing protein. I hope not! I will let you know what the vet says...


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Lily.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh I'm so sorry little Lily is still having such problems. Getting another vet's input is a good idea. Praying he/she can get to the bottom of her isssues and that can be easily remedied!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:grouphug: HUGS to you April.. this is so hard on Lily's mommy.. Really hoping that this can be resolved for all of you.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying for Lily...I hope you can get some answers as to what has been going on.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Praying for Lily! I hope your new vet will be able to give you some good answers, April!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

aww.. hope you get all the right answers today!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh no, I was so hoping she was over the hump. I hope the new vet will be able to give you some definite answers.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I too thought maybe she was getting over things and would be back to her normal self shortly! I hope this new vet is able to help you get to the bottom of things!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I know how scary this is. And frustrating. I went through it with Jett for well over 6 months. A 2nd opinion is always a good thing. Let us know how the vet visit went.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh No not again. I will keep Lily in my prayers and prayers for you to April...I'm so sorry this is happening again.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- I'm so sad to read this. Hope the new Vet can get to the bottom of the problem. Sending prayers and watching for an update.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry April, that Lily is having problems again. It sounded hopeful and I was thinking she might have been on the mend. Glad you're seeing someone else. Please know that we're praying for her and for answers. You need to do whatever it takes for that little sweetheart. :wub::wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hoping that this new vet can get to the bottom of her problems. Holding good thoughts for all of you.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*Finally A Diagnosis!! Lily has IBD*

I'm glad I got copies of the test results. My old vet said everything was "normal" on her blood/chem panel, but it is not!:angry: Lily's protein was slightly low and her cholesterol was really low, only 56 (normal 112-328). My new vet could palpate her intestines and found them to be thickened which means there is inflammation. According to Dr. Carrie, these findings are all indications of IBD. There was no protein in her urine and nothing unusual in her stool. Lily is now on two different meds and back on the NB venison & sw potato and nothing else. She has to stay on a prescription probiotic "forever". No more digestive enzymes. The vet said she will call me in a week and see how she does, no ultrasound for now, but this would be the next step. She would make that decision after calling me. Worst case scenario means she may have to stay on steroids, but this would be a last resort. The vet said this a manageable condition and that Lily can live a long healthy life. Dr. Carrie was confident that she could get Lily well. I really liked her because she was confident and seemed to know exactly what to do. I'm so glad I changed vets!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am liking the sound of this  sounds like a good confident vet. So happy she could actually see what is going wrong. The prescription probiotic sounds good.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

April, that sounds like good news! I bet you are just spitting nails though about the first vet misreading the panel. :angry: Well it sounds like THIS vet is wonderful and will make sure Lily's condition is properly treated. I will continue to pray for that sweet baby!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- I'm so glad that you changed Vets too. Sounds like a very positive appointment and hopefully Lily will be feeling much better very soon.

Still keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I agree, the new vet sounds great. Kelsey says, "I'll be tinking about you Miss Wiwwy."


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm so glad she was seen by an Int. Med. Vet. Sounds encouraging!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> I'm glad I got copies of the test results. My old vet said everything was "normal" on her blood/chem panel, but it is not!:angry: Lily's protein was slightly low and her cholesterol was really low, only 56 (normal 112-328). My new vet could palpate her intestines and found them to be thickened which means there is inflammation. According to Dr. Carrie, these findings are all indications of IBD. There was no protein in her urine and nothing unusual in her stool. Lily is now on two different meds and back on the NB venison & sw potato and nothing else. She has to stay on a prescription probiotic "forever". No more digestive enzymes. The vet said she will call me in a week and see how she does, no ultrasound for now, but this would be the next step. She would make that decision after calling me. Worst case scenario means she may have to stay on steroids, but this would be a last resort. The vet said this a manageable condition and that Lily can live a long healthy life. Dr. Carrie was confident that she could get Lily well. I really liked her because she was confident and seemed to know exactly what to do. I'm so glad I changed vets!!


So glad you have an answer! And a vet you are confident in and really like. I never did the biopsy to get the actual diagnosis for IBD for Jett. I just treated him like he had IBD and he got better. Soft limited ingredient diet, probiotics (don't know why she says without digestive enzymes because as far as I know, there is no reason not too. Especially with Jett since he would throw up his entire breakfast around 3:00 or 4:00 in the afternoon without them) and I did both the liquid and powder phytomucil to help expedite healing of the GI system. The powder is for the lower GI tract and the liquid is for the upper and since we did not do the type of testing needed to see where it was, and truthfully could have been both, I just used both. 

You must be soooo relieved! I'm relieved with you!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy to read those great news, April! Sometimes it's good to get a 2nd opinion!

Sounds like the new vet really knew what to do in her case. 

Hugs to you and sweet Lily! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

So happy April...good for you Mom for making the right decisions for Lily!:chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your support. It has been so frustrating, to say the least. :smilie_tischkante: Of course, I would rather she not have this disease but I can think of conditions much worse, and thank goodness, those have been ruled out!:blush:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> So glad you have an answer! And a vet you are confident in and really like. I never did the biopsy to get the actual diagnosis for IBD for Jett. I just treated him like he had IBD and he got better. Soft limited ingredient diet, probiotics (don't know why she says without digestive enzymes because as far as I know, there is no reason not too. Especially with Jett since he would throw up his entire breakfast around 3:00 or 4:00 in the afternoon without them) and I did both the liquid and powder phytomucil to help expedite healing of the GI system. The powder is for the lower GI tract and the liquid is for the upper and since we did not do the type of testing needed to see where it was, and truthfully could have been both, I just used both.
> 
> You must be soooo relieved! I'm relieved with you!!


 
Thank you Crystal. Her symptoms are a little different from Jett's. She has never thrown up, just chronic weight loss and diarrhea no matter what I feed her or whether I give her enzymes and probiotics or not. This has been going on for months, now. I don't know a whole lot about IBD, but I guess what works for one does not always work for another. My vet feels that in Lily's case, it may have something to do with her immune system. I am wondering was Jett diagnosed with IBD or could he just have IBS? I know they are different.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Thank you Crystal. Her symptoms are a little different from Jett's. She has never thrown up, just chronic weight loss and diarrhea no matter what I feed her or whether I give her enzymes and probiotics or not. This has been going on for months, now. I don't know a whole lot about IBD, but I guess what works for one does not always work for another. My vet feels that in Lily's case, it may have something to do with her immune system. I am wondering was Jett diagnosed with IBD or could he just have IBS? I know they are different.


The only way to get an actual diagnosis of IBD is with a liver biopsy I think. And I didn't want to put Jett through that if I didn't have to. So no, he wasn't officially diagnosed as having IBD. So I usually say he had IBS and may have actually been IBD. That's what our vet at the time said as well. Jett's main symptoms were massive diarrhea and weight loss. He would have so much diarrhea we did multiple butt baths a day and he would get dehydrated so easily. I learned after the first emg. sub q fluid that we had to do, to syringe a tsp of unflavored children's Pedialyte every hour during those episodes. He did throw up on occasion and that's when I discovered he wasn't digesting his food as quickly as he should. But the main symptoms were massive diarrhea and losing weight. But treating IBS and IBD were really similar so that's what I did. Thankfully it worked. I will say that I believe the biggest thing to help was a soft diet. So many people switch to a limited diet in kibble and don't get the results I did.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

From the research I did on IBD, this is not something that just "goes away". True IBD can be a serious life-threatening disease or I should say "group" of diseases. Lily shows early signs of PLE(protein-losing enteropathy) in her lab work which is one of these diseases. The biopsy is done on the mucosal layer of the intestine. I read that biopsy is the only definitive way to know for certain BUT chem panels, fecal and urine testing, presenting symptoms, exams, along with ultrasound can be quite reliable as well and give a good picture of what is going on in the body and where.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

April, why don't you request an ultrasound? I think I would want one to add another way of finding out for sure. I didn't even know about IBD, I only knew IBS, which is something I think I have!



aprilb said:


> From the research I did on IBD, this is not something that just "goes away". True IBD can be a serious life-threatening disease or I should say "group" of diseases. Lily shows early signs of PLE(protein-losing enteropathy) in her lab work which is one of these diseases. The biopsy is done on the mucosal layer of the intestine. I read that biopsy is the only definitive way to know for certain BUT chem panels, fecal and urine testing, presenting symptoms, exams, along with ultrasound can be quite reliable as well and give a good picture of what is going on in the body and where.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

good luck with her


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so glad you got the second the second opinion and have a "plan".. I'm sure she will do well! 

My friend had a Cairn that had the biopsy to confirm her IBD. This little pooch was dx at I believe it was 6 years old. She was put on a high fiber diet ( the prescription WD by Science Diet) . She had nothing else at all except a high fiber 'cookie' now and then. I know many are scornful of this food but I have to tell you this little dog did fantastically on it and lived to be almost 18 years old!! She did get diabetes at age 12 but the diet worked for that too so no change was needed. 
I'm not suggesting you use this food...just telling you so you know how well a pooch can do once you know what you are dealing with and follow dietary 'rules' for it. I will add that on occassion when she got terribly stressed there would be a flare up and a med was given for this. ( Mostly for close fireworks and real bad thunderstorms). Otherwise it was her strict diet and all was well. : )


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am so happy you have found answers in your new vet! You went with your mommy instinct and you were right. It's always good to have a fresh set of eyes, especially when the first set missed something obvious in her blood work! I'm so thrilled that Lily is on the road to recovery (or maintenance) and mommy can now sigh a breath of relief!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> April, why don't you request an ultrasound? I think I would want one to add another way of finding out for sure. I didn't even know about IBD, I only knew IBS, which is something I think I have!


Dianne, we probably will do the ultrasound but Lily has to fast for 12 hours before having it done. She is back down to 3.8 pounds and so thin. My vet wants to try and stabilize her and get her to gain some weight. She has lost 1/2 a pound and she is a 4 pound dog.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

april im so sorry that sweet lily is still having issues , i am however relieved u changed vets and that this one seems t have a positive outlook , i will continue to pray for lily ( i have even though i havent been so active here lately )


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

April....glad to hear you now have many unanswered questions now answered thanks to the new vet. She sounds very positive and encouraging.......hoping for good health for your little sweetie:wub:

Jenna


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

it's wonderful to hear that you have some answers, good thing you switched and got another opinion. hearing the new vet sound so confident must have been such a relief to you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - I'm so relieved to hear that you found this vet and that she seems to be knowledgeable, confident, caring and proactive.:chili: What a relief after your other vet's responses to your last visit. As a mom, we always need to follow our gut, as Leigh mentioned and leave no stone unturned. I'm really praying that this is it and that Lily will start to feel better and gain weight. Of course we'd all rather our kids not have anything but this is manageable. Hugs to you and the girls. :grouphug:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad to hear that Lily seems to be well on her way to getting better!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

April, I am sorry that Lilly seems to still have problems. However, I feel confident that with your new vet ... Lilly will be back to normal soon. 

My prayers and love are with you and Lilly.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

April, so glad you went to a new vet and finally have a path to follow. Toto's internist feels he has IBD. When he has had exceptionally bad flare ups he has had to be on prednisone and flagyl for as long as a month as well as my having to give him b-12 shots at home. Initially his diet was very limited. The biggest thing for Toto is extreme caution with the type of fat in his diet. Things such as fish oil are too rich for him. He does better on medium chain triglycerides, coconut oil is one. Not suggesting you even attempt that right now though. Dr. Becker the holistic vet has some articles on line about IBD and she feels turkey works well for her IBD patients. Though I'd love to rotate proteins for Toto his vet said no way. He is on dr Harveys mixed with cooked ground turkey drained of excess fat and is doing very well. Once you figure out what Lilly does well on, try to stick with it. I had to learn the hard way.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

April ! You are doing so well caring for Lily. I'm sure this new vet will sort everything out. Lily is on of my favorite babies on SM she is so sweet !!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

totallytotontuffy said:


> April, so glad you went to a new vet and finally have a path to follow. Toto's internist feels he has IBD. When he has had exceptionally bad flare ups he has had to be on prednisone and flagyl for as long as a month as well as my having to give him b-12 shots at home. Initially his diet was very limited. The biggest thing for Toto is extreme caution with the type of fat in his diet. Things such as fish oil are too rich for him. He does better on medium chain triglycerides, coconut oil is one. Not suggesting you even attempt that right now though. Dr. Becker the holistic vet has some articles on line about IBD and she feels turkey works well for her IBD patients. Though I'd love to rotate proteins for Toto his vet said no way. He is on dr Harveys mixed with cooked ground turkey drained of excess fat and is doing very well. Once you figure out what Lilly does well on, try to stick with it. I had to learn the hard way.


Wow-you have really been through it with Toto. I have heard about the coconut oil. Lily cannot eat turkey. I will check out the articles. Thank you.:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> april im so sorry that sweet lily is still having issues , i am however relieved u changed vets and that this one seems t have a positive outlook , i will continue to pray for lily ( i have even though i havent been so active here lately )


 Thanks, Liza! We've missed you!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

LinzFair said:


> April ! You are doing so well caring for Lily. I'm sure this new vet will sort everything out. Lily is on of my favorite babies on SM she is so sweet !!!


 Thank you, Lindsey! :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:SM Rocks!: Thank you all for your support. You are all amazing!!!:sLo_grouphug3::wub::wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

April, I'm so sorry you're having so many problems and I hope now you can see some improvement.
Zoey was sick off and on for almost a year. I ran from one vet to another and had every test imaginable ran. I took her to Ohio State University and they diagnosed IBD. I didn't want to put her through the test if I didn't have to so they told me the way we could tell was with diet. I changed her food and she did better right away. I really believe I was making things so much worse for her by trying different foods thinking that would help. I did chicken and rice but realized she couldn't tolerate the chicken. It seems to set her off with terrible diarrhea every time. She didn't have much throwing up, hers was mostly terrible sometimes bloody diarrhea. There were times I didn't think she'd make it. That was when she was 1 1/2 years old and she's almost 7 now. She's doing great!! I controlled hers with food and medication only as it was needed. She's hasn't had to take anything for a very long time.
I think your new vet sounds like she knows what she's doing. I pray things get better now. I remember all to well how bad this is. I'm no expert on this but I do know what helped Zoey so if you have any questions or just want to talk just send me a PM.
Hugs to you both!!


----------

